# For Whom the Bell Tolls...



## Kiva19 (Jul 24, 2010)

So, who here is a Metallica fan? What's your favorite CD/song? 

I'd have to say that I honestly have a hard time choosing a favorite. Big fan of the title of this thread though ^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

KILL 'EM ALL!!!!!!!!!!
lulz. :3c


----------



## Kiva19 (Jul 24, 2010)

That's the spirit! FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 24, 2010)

St. Anger is the best album ever and Frantic is their best song.

Problem?


----------



## Kiva19 (Jul 24, 2010)

Fortunately I'm smart enough not to take that bait -_-


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> St. Anger is the best album ever and Frantic is their best song.
> 
> Problem?


 RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE >:V


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

[troll]METALLICA BLOWS[/troll]

No, seriously, they do.  They're RIAA bootlickers and their music was mediocre even before Master of Puppets, after which it turned into total crap.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 24, 2010)

Very much a 'Tallica head. I'd have to say my favorite album was the Black Album. Favorite song is definitely Orion though.


----------



## Willow (Jul 24, 2010)

Should be in The Tube /Thread OCD

Anyway. I've only heard a few of Metallica's songs, they're pretty good. 
My mom and cousin would probably disown me if I said that Metallica sucks though.


----------



## Bando (Jul 24, 2010)

I love Metallica! I'd say S&M is my favorite album, can't choose a song.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 24, 2010)

Bando said:


> I love Metallica! I'd say S&M is my favorite album, can't choose a song.


 
S&M was amazing, but I usually forget to include it as an album, since there were only like 2 new songs. If you're counting it, then it's my favorite though. :3


----------



## Icky (Jul 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> [troll]METALLICA BLOWS[/troll]
> 
> No, seriously, they do.  They're RIAA bootlickers and their music was mediocre even before Master of Puppets, after which it turned into total crap.



So somebody likes music that you don't.

Get over it.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 24, 2010)

Metallica is ok for me. They either have really good songs or just the same thing with different lyrics.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Master of Puppets is pretty much the greatest song ever.


----------



## Bando (Jul 24, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> S&M was amazing, but I usually forget to include it as an album, since there were only like 2 new songs. If you're counting it, then it's my favorite though. :3


 
I'll include it. I love when bands mix in symphonic instrumentation well with their music.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 24, 2010)

THEIR DRUMMER IS THE LAZIEST FUCKING METAL DRUMMER I HAVE EVER HEARD.

God damn, they'd improve by leaps and bounds with a competent drummer in the band.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> THEIR DRUMMER IS THE LAZIEST FUCKING METAL DRUMMER I HAVE EVER HEARD.
> 
> God damn, they'd improve by leaps and bounds with a competent drummer in the band.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> THEIR DRUMMER IS THE LAZIEST FUCKING METAL DRUMMER I HAVE EVER HEARD.
> 
> God damn, they'd improve by leaps and bounds with a competent drummer in the band.


 
Lars is one of the best drummers in metal, imo. Because he doesn't go overboard on everything, he knows that MOAR is not always better.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 24, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Lars is one of the best drummers in metal, imo. Because he doesn't go overboard on everything, he knows that MOAR is not always better.


 
Yeah, keeping proper time is for noobs :V


----------



## Kiva19 (Jul 24, 2010)

I like No Leaf Clover on the S&M album. Though, I have thought about what a "no leaf clover" would look like..and..it's just a stem. Anyways, the song is good! ^^


----------



## Hir (Jul 24, 2010)

i was about to say metal thread

but i don't want that kind of shit in there


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2010)

I was a huge fan a couple of years back, but quickly grew out of them. Being quite into the thrash thing and metal in general, I found a lot of more bands that made me realize Metallica are indeed quite overrated. I tolerate some of their stuff and I think Death Magnetic was quite good, but they don't deserve all the recognition they got, IMO.

I just don't see what made Metallica so groundbreaking in the 80's when there were bands that were much faster and heavier than them, and better musicians. Slayer, Sodom, Bathory, Celtic Frost, Megadeth, Kreator... the list just goes on. The only logical reason I can think of as to why Metallica was bigger than these other bands is that they got a lot of advertising in the 90's. Any band will get shit tons of fans if it gets a lot of advertising, no matter how shitty the music is.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 24, 2010)

when they stopped drinking and doing drugs... they sucked.
the older stuff is alrightt...
oh and Lars is a selfish dick
 Hammett is a girl
Cliff Burton is all I care for the bassist.  Trujillo with the big socks can die.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> when they stopped drinking and doing drugs... they sucked.
> the older stuff is alrightt...
> oh and Lars is a selfish dick
> Hammett is a girl
> Cliff Burton is all I care for the bassist.  Trujillo with the big socks can die.


 I never really got why so many dipshits whine about Trujillo. Sure, he kinda looks like a monkey but he's doing a perfectly good job, playing that kind of music with your fingers is not an easy thing to do. One reason as to why I strongly dislike 'Tallica fans is because they can't fucking get over the death of Cliff Burton when it happened over 20 YEARS AGO.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I never really got why so many dipshits whine about Trujillo. Sure, he kinda looks like a monkey but he's doing a perfectly good job, playing that kind of music with your fingers is not an easy thing to do. One reason as to why I strongly dislike 'Tallica fans is because they can't fucking get over the death of Cliff Burton when it happened over 20 YEARS AGO.


 you know youd rather Burton.
and im not a fan.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jul 24, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> you know youd rather Burton.


 Of course I would but *he's fucking dead, Jim*. Why is it so hard for 'Tallica fans to realize that? He can't be duplicated, so the least the rest can do is, you know, hire another bassist. And Trujillo is quite talented I'd say, or at least passable because he could do stuff that Jason couldn't.

But I dunno, maybe I'm just not bothered by this because I'm busy listening to thrash bands that are better than Metallica.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Of course I would but *he's fucking dead, Jim*. Why is it so hard for 'Tallica fans to realize that? He can't be duplicated, so the least the rest can do is, you know, hire another bassist. And Trujillo is quite talented I'd say, or at least passable because he could do stuff that Jason couldn't.
> 
> But I dunno, maybe I'm just not bothered by this because I'm busy listening to thrash bands that are better than Metallica.


and once again... not a ""tallica" fan.
I dont know where your getting this because I really could care less too.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jul 25, 2010)

Not my favorite band, but they've got some good music nonetheless.  Enter Sandman has to be my favorite next to The Unforgiven chapters.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

My favorite album was Ride the Lightning and my favorite song was FWTBT.

I'm only 15... Yet I still feel nostalgia listening to that album. Â¦D


----------

